# Any cheap home remedy to remove fleas from dogs?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dawn "Blue" dish detergent works well. 

Not sure if you're able to get it in the Philippines where you are located though.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Home Remedies For Killing Fleas on Dogs

I haven't tried the lavender oil, but the advice on "dawn" dish soap bathing is excellent. I don't know if other "dish" detergents are as gentle, but I would think that most shampoos safe for dogs will work to some extent if you keep them soaped up long enough to drown the fleas.

I know that borax is great for treating the environment where the fleas are hiding but I'm not advising to use it on the dog.

You have to break the life cycle with flea infestations because you can remove all the fleas from the dog and in two minutes time they can jump back on and repopulate the host and nothing is gained.


----------



## chrisperez (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi Carolina, 

Thanks for the suggestion, unfortunately we don't have "Blue" dish detergent here in the Philippines...


----------



## chrisperez (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks Kelltgus for the info, yeah because our cause is so small we cannot always afford those commercial shampoo's sold in the pet shops right now, the prices of shampoos in Cebu is much cheaper than the USA and we actually asked for some great discounts with some pet shops here so we can get shampoos very cheap compared to other countries but still our budget is very limited. our donations we collect are just locally in Cebu and many people here don't have the money or they simply don't care in the fist place which is sad. anyway we have some great volunteers and we have God on our side to look after us.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

If you can pick up a flea comb? Bathing followed by flea combing dumping the fleas that are caught up in a container with soap & water -- while Dawn is probably best most dishwasher soaps will work and are safe.

Suds the dosg up and leave the soap in several minutes before rinsing. 

Here are a few sites that may help:

6 Ways to Naturally Prevent and Get Rid of Fleas on Dogs
How to Get Rid of Fleas Naturally: 14 Steps (with Pictures)


----------



## chrisperez (Jun 24, 2015)

Sunrise said:


> If you can pick up a flea comb? Bathing followed by flea combing dumping the fleas that are caught up in a container with soap & water -- while Dawn is probably best most dishwasher soaps will work and are safe.
> 
> Suds the dosg up and leave the soap in several minutes before rinsing.
> 
> ...


Hi Sunrise, we don't have a flea comb...just ordinary hair combs. Thank you for sharing these helpful links.


----------

